# Afx



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

? 
Anybody know where to get shoes & parts for

AFX SP-1000, Speed-Shifters, Cat eyes, Blazin chassis
(they appear to be related)
Do Tyco 440ish shoes fit?

thank you


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Jag Hobbies has shoes for Super Magna-Tractions, which I believe are the same as the ones your talking about. They're under AFX parts... http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_afx.htm (scroll down to Super Magna-Traction)


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Tyco nor Lifelike M shoes will fit but you could modify them to if your careful. I once picked up a Super Magnatraction that had Afx hump pick ups modified to fit. pm sent


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

cwbam said:


> ?
> Anybody know where to get shoes & parts for
> 
> AFX SP-1000, Speed-Shifters, Cat eyes, Blazin chassis
> ...


Whatever metal is used on those shoes must be very soft as it wears out very, very quickly. You might want to try repairing the shoes you have, otherwise if you run those chassis a lot you will end up spending a fortune in shoe replacement.

Joe


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*chassies*

can u post pics cw so i can see that they look like please ty. i might have the shoes 4 them need pics.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*chassis shoes AFX BLAZIN BRAKE sp 1000*

photo of shoes


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*shoes*

hey cw i have 6 pairs of those pickups u need. let me know ty.


----------

